# Garda Widow pension entitlement?



## lyonsie (4 Mar 2012)

My mother has been recently widowed and we are wondering which 'survivors' pension she should apply for.   We are looking up welfare.ie and it is all very confusing.  My father was a retired Garda Sgt. and was retired over 35 years.  He did sign for credits until he reached 66years old.
Anyone out there know anything about this.


----------



## Protocol (4 Mar 2012)

Assuming a typical PS pension, the surviving spouse gets half the PS pension.


----------



## Importer (4 Mar 2012)

Firstly, sorry for your loss. I hope I can help you. My mother is in a similar situation.

1. Write to your local Garda Superintendant. Inform him formally of your fathers death and request that the Garda "survivors Pension" is commenced at the same time as your fathers pension is stopped. The survivors pension is normally half of the members pension. Enclose a death certificate, a marriage certificate and a birth certificate for your mother. If at all possible , Put your fathers garda registration number on all correspondance.

2. Apply for the Widows Contributory Pension. This pension is based on either your mothers or your fathers PRSI contributions up to age 66.
If your father has been paying credits up to age 66, You have every chance of getting this pension in addition to the Garda Survivors Pension
You can get the relevant form from your local post office or download it from the Department website. Fill it out, send it off and see what comes back. Once again, you will need death certificate, birth certificate and marriage certificate

3. If your father was paying into the Garda Benevolent fund, then a 3000 euro grant may be fortcoming to cover burial expenses.

4. If your father and mother were members of the Medical aid health insurance, you will need to contact same and advise them to continue cover in your mothers name only

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Mar 2012)

Garda pay class *D *PRSI contributions so they count for Widow Contributory Pension. So it looks like she would be entitled to the full rate of widows pension (as he continued for credits) after his Garda retirement.  

She should also be entitled to half her late husband's Garda Pension

*"*Virtually all PRSI contributions count towards this pension, including contributions paid by public servants and the self-employed. 

Either you or your spouse/civil partner must have:


At least 156 paid contributions paid to the date your spouse/civil     partner died or before your 66th birthday, whichever is earlier. (From     *27 December 2013* you or your spouse must have at least 260     paid contributions.)
*And* 


An average of 39 paid or credited contributions in either the 3 or 5     years before the death of the spouse/civil partner or before he/she reached     pension age (66)"


----------

